# The dog got bit by a tick....



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

And went and got himself Lyme disease. Yes, Lyme disease. He has that unmistakable "bullseye" rash that usually appears in humans that get it. Luckily we saw the tick..It is definitely a black legged tick...*sigh* making an appointment for the vet tomorrow...I find it a blessing that I caught it so early though, so he doesn't have to suffer the effects of it, such as joint pain and all that...


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Ticks are evil! I'm glad you caught it in time. Good luck at the vet. tomorrow and let us know what they say.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Romad said:


> Ticks are evil! I'm glad you caught it in time. Good luck at the vet. tomorrow and let us know what they say.


Thank you! I will let you know. And yes tick are evil! I don't like arachids lol...


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

My dog got bit this past summer. Took him to the vet and they said he had some other tick disease so he was treated for that with oxytetracycline.

Took him last week for a checkup and some bloodwork to make sure everything is OK since he is 10 now. He tested positive for lyme disease. 
he gets Minocycline 2X a day for a month. So basically he is getting 100MG 2X a day of maracyn 2 :-?

Don't you have to wait 2 weeks or so before the dog can be tested otherwise you get a false negative?


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Well, the vet said he said he would probably be fine and that the type of tick that bit him does not carry it .


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

That's good news!!! :redyay:


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Romad said:


> That's good news!!! :redyay:


Yes! Thank you!


----------

